# New Approach to deplating silver items



## greatgems (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a different idea I don't think it's been explored and maybe profitable over time many batches 

So here is what I came up with starting cost will be a little bit higher but solution an all of set up is reuseable 

Iodine leaching maybe a great way yet timely way to leach large batches of silver plated items 

So what I'm planing is to use larger fish tanks which I have many of and won't miss with 9 percent iodine solution mixed with water like it calls for then bubblers running full time let the magic work waiting for peices hanging on hangers to strip and keep putting more peices threw same process since the solution Is reusable and might take a few days for each batch but no big deal 

Any thoughts


----------



## rusty (Jan 12, 2011)

greatgems said:


> Here is a different idea I don't think it's been explored and maybe profitable over time many batches
> 
> So here is what I came up with starting cost will be a little bit higher but solution an all of set up is reuseable
> 
> ...



A fish tank is the last thing I would consider using in any refining process, they've been known to leak.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fishtank must be made from one piece of glass, not the ones which are glued together.


----------



## Oz (Jan 12, 2011)

I have seen fish tank silver cells that did a fine job without leaking for many years. I do not know how they may hold up in this application however. I have even made silver cells out of wood with epoxy coatings. Using common sense with your containers goes without saying, but I would not wish it to detract from the chemistry put forward. 

I have done very little with iodine other than a few small tests on gold fingers a long time ago. I would be interested in hearing from members that have experience with iodine and silver. In particular how the typical base metals used under silver plated materials will affect the solution.

In short, I think this idea is at least worth a look, I am unqualified to answer it. Thank you greatgems.


----------



## ORCB (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, how do you plan on removing the silver iodide form the surface of the objects? Just my two cents, and I'm definitely not an expert, but wouldn't you just end up with toned silverplate? And then what?


----------



## ORCB (Jan 28, 2011)

I've collected elements as a hobby, and I've messed with iodine a little. I've put it into aqueous solution using NaOH, and that will react with silver. I guess you could remove the silver iodide (is that what it is?) that forms on the surface fairly easily. But it's pretty well bonded. I guess you could remove it like tarnish, cause it basically is tarnish. But then you've got more problems. Unless I misunderstood the setup. 

edit: But as I just posted in another thread, how can silver removal from silverplate ever be profitable unless you got large quantities for free? Even then, wouldn't it be more profitable to just sell as copper scrap?


----------



## seawolf (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to see more on this process also. If other members have tried this please add to the post. Times are hard and if even a small amount of silver is recovered then sell the brass/base metals for scrap then the price involved in the silver is lower.
Mark


----------

